# Hello, Just Ordered Another Outback To Ship To Uk



## ChrisUK (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi everyone,

We recently sold our 2008 28KRS that we had bought in the USA, and shipped home to England. We only bought it for when my Son and I are riding/racing our dirt bikes, my Wife and 2 other children have somewhere to sit and relax - but soon after getting it here, we realised we would use it for weekends away and holidays/vacations.

We've had some great times in our 28KRS, and it kind of became part of the family - so we decided to see if it would sell easy enough, and if so treat ourselves to a new one.

So, a new 2011 280RS has just been ordered from Lakeshore RV, and after it's been prep'd, delivered to the Port, been on a ship, cleared UK Customs, converted for UK use, we can try it to see if it's any better than our old trailer!

I'm already looking forward to not having to climb over my Wife before I get into bed, with the new rear layout!

I was hoping I could order an Anniversary model, but it doesn't look like I'd be able to get one for quite some time, so just going for one that's in stock, with the Russet interior.

Here's a couple of pictures of our last Outback - I removed some graphics/decals, and had the bottom colour painted as I didn't like the colour it had!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations (from another lover of the 28krs)

Having driven on many a UK road, I've often wondered if the are big enough for this beast. I guess they are but I well remember driving through Scotland and seeing side mirror (car) stuck in a dirt mound beside the road. Guess that must have once belonged to a tourist, eh?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Thats GOTTA be the furthest sale for Lakeshore!


----------



## ChrisUK (Nov 29, 2010)

wolfwood said:


> Thats GOTTA be the furthest sale for Lakeshore!


It would be interesting to see what is their furthest sale! I haven't dealt with them before, as last time I used General RV, but they couldn't match the price I am paying, so I thought I'd give Lakeshore a try (now I have found this site, I feel a bit more secure after reading some good experiences with Lakshore)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!!

Please post us some pictures from the UK!!


----------



## ChrisUK (Nov 29, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Welcome to the Outbackers!!
> 
> Please post us some pictures from the UK!!


I don't think I have many interesting ones with the trailer in the background, but I'll see what I can find for now, and add some another time.(don't look too close at how low the Expedition is riding in the first pictures, it was before I replaced the rear suspension, and we were loaded with bikes and equipment for a 2 week holiday!)



























One of the first times we used it, and it snowed - back when we used to tow with a 2.5 diesel Landrover Dicovery









Eevenings outside at Motocross tracks



























The kids love lazy mornings, when we're not racing!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Chris, im sure you will enjoy working with Lakeshore Rv, we have bought a few from them so far and have had a great experience each time. Enjoy your new Outback when it arrives!!


----------



## ChrisUK (Nov 29, 2010)

twincam said:


> Chris, im sure you will enjoy working with Lakeshore Rv, we have bought a few from them so far and have had a great experience each time. Enjoy your new Outback when it arrives!!


Thank you! I've been dealing with Marci, and had a lot of contact right up until I wired the money, and haven't heard much since! starting to worry a bit, but I'm sure (hope!) Lakeshore will sort it out - I know they received the money about a month ago, but the trailer hasn't left for the port yet!


----------

